# Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung



## ischmail (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir eine Spinnrute selber bauen und wollte euch mal fragen, wie Ihr das mit der Einteilung der Ringe so macht.
Es wird eine 2,70m 80g WG, Harrison Blanc, Beringung 6 + 1

Wo sollte der Leitring sitzen?
Gibt es eine Faustformel für die Ringeinteilung?

Besten Dank schonmal


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung*

Wilkommen hier on Board. Darüber wurde hier schon einiges beschrieben. Es gibt gewisse Formeln um den perfekten Sitz zu bestimmen. Jeder hat aber andere Vorstellungen wie die Rute bestückt sein sollte. Als Maßstab könntest Du aber auch eine schon vorhandene Rute nehmen.


----------



## Big Fins (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung*

Hi, ich habe selbst nun schon 4 Ruten neu beringt und bin immer nach meinem Augenmaß vorgegangen, auch bei der Einteilung der Ringe. Der Tip mit der anderen Rute von _Bondex_ ist gut. 
Die ausgesuchten Stellen mit Tesa markieren und dann den Ring mit wenig Sekundenkleber leicht fixieren, aber immer nur mit einem, sonst reißt Du die anderen wieder ab beim binden.
Auf jedenfall mußt Du die beachten, wie sie vorher beringt war, da es bei gebogener drehung der Rute eine spürbare "Verhärtung" gibt. Die gehört allgemein auf die Unterseite der Rute, ansonsten könnte die Rute brechen/Schaden nehmen.
Es gibt spezielles Bindegarn und beim Lack hab ich immer nur 2-Komponentenlack/Bindelack von Jenzi benutzt.
Alles in allem keine einfache Sache, daher Versuch dich erst mal an einer alten Rute mit alten Ringen zum Üben.


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung*

Moin ischmail,

ich habe eine Exceltabelle gebastelt, wo ich Anzahl der Ringe und den Abstand Leit-Spitzenring angeben kann, und "man" mir die einzelnen Abstände nach eine Formel (nee, nich e = m*c² ) anzeigt. Als Näherung zu gebrauchen, meine "Umbauten" habe ich damit beringt und bin durchaus zufrieden! (um nicht zu sagen "sehr" zufrieden! )

Wenn Du den Abstand von Rollenhalterunterkante zum Leitring hast, ergibt die die Restlänge automatisch... Sach denn mal bescheid - ich werf die Mühle an und hau die Ergebnisse hier rein...


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung*

Nur mal eben ein Beispiel:
Grifflänge: ca. 40 cm
Abstand Rollenhalter - Leitring: ca 70 cm
Abstand Spitzenring - Leitring: ca. 160 cm

Abstand Leitring - Spitzenring [cm]	160 cm
Anzahl der Ringe (ohne Spitzenring)	6
Beringung 6 + 1: (Abstände jeweils vom Spitzenring)
1. Ring	15,56 cm 
2. Ring	35,56 cm
3. Ring	60,00 cm
4. Ring	88,89 cm
5. Ring	122,22 cm
6. Ring	160,00 cm

Was das natürlich beeinflusst, ist die Teilung des Blanks.... Das kannst Du aber dann über den Abstand Rollenhalterfuß - Leitring beeinflussen!


----------



## Big Fins (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung*

Eben, nicht jede Rute hat den gleichen Abstand bei der Teilung und bei den Griffen und Rollenhaltern siehts ja noch "besser" aus. 

Aber im Grunde ist eine Tabelle natürlich sinnvoll, man muß aber wohl oder übel variabel dabei sein, wenn zB einer der Ringe laut Tabelle genau auf der Teilung landen würde  , dann heißt es varieren und verschieben |kopfkrat .


----------



## t-bone (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung*

hat jeman nen link, wo alles genau beschrieben ist beim selber bauen einer rute!?!
habe bald weihnachtsferien und noch nix vor... ;D

danke für viele gute antworten^^

mfg t-bone


----------



## fishmanschorsch (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung*

eine brauchbare Excel-Tabelle hat #6Stefan Degmayr#6 entwickelt:

www.flyfishingcracks.de/Rutenbau/Rutenbauberechnung.xls

  Viel Spaß beim messen und rechnen  SCHORSCH


  Auch stille Wassel sein nass  (Chinesische Anglerweisheit)


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung*

wenn das mal nicht speziell für Fliegenruten entwickelt wurde.........


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung*

Es gibt eine Tabelle für verschiedene Ruten in einem Sonderheft vom "BLINKER" (Sonderheft Rutenbau), Rutenbauer da ist Christian Weckesser von CMW, kann man auch als "Vorlage" verwenden...


----------



## Udo Mundt (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung*

Um eine optimale Verteilung zu erreichen, sollte man versuchen, die Ringe so zu setzten daß der Einlaßwinkel gleich dem Auslaßwinkel der Schnur ist. Am besten, nachdem man die Griff montiert hat, die Ringe nach einer Tabelle provisorisch mit Kreppband fixieren, eine Rolle anbauen und die Rute so belasten, daß die Rutespitze senkrecht nach unten zeigt. Man hat die max. Testkurve erreicht. Jetzt schauen, ob die Schnur im gleichen Winkel in den Ring rein und rausläuft. Die Rute entlasten und die Ringe neu fixieren, bis der perfekte Platz gefunden wurde.
Besonders bei Multirollenruten ist es sehr wichtig, damit die Schnur nicht am Blank scheuert. Zu diesem Zweck habe ich in meiner Garage ein Rohr unter einem Bord gebaut um die Testkurve zu ermitteln und den optimalen Platz der Ringe zu bestimmen.


----------



## ischmail (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung*

Hallo,

danke für die Meldungen. Ist ein komplexes Thema, wie man sieht.
Die Tabelle scheint wirklich für ne Fliegenrute zu sein. Werd ich mal bei meiner nächsten "Selbstgebauten" benutzen, wird vermutlich auf nem 9er Fliegen-Blanc von Loop aufgebaut. Ergibt ne butterweiche und schnelle Spinnrute (hoffentlich).

Mit ner anderen Rute vergleichen, wo die Bestückung hin soll, ist teilweise schwierig, da Anzahl der Ringe, Länge der Rute und des Griffstücks oft nicht stimmen. Hab mal versucht, eine Berechnungsgrundlage zu erstellen, aber #q . 
Zu wenig Vergleichswerte, um brauchbar zu sein. Ich hab die dann Ringe "aus dem Bauch" heraus gesetzt und mit der Methode wie von Udo beschrieben überprüft. Sieht recht gut aus. Wenn der Lack durchgehärtet ist, werd ich mal den ersten Probewurf machen. 

Ist übrigens schon die 5. Rute, die ich so zusammengezimmert hab. Geht recht gut und macht ordentlich Laune. Und das beste, man kann der Regierung (Frau) glaubhaft machen, das das Selberbauen billiger ist, als eine neue Rute (wenn die wüsste....):m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spinnrute Ringe Einteilung*

Im Grunde ist das relativ einfach mit der Abstandsrechnung. Jeder Ring hat von seinem Vorgänger den abstand: (1.ring zu Spitzenring) + (konstante x (Ringnr -1))

anders gesagt auf den Anfangsringabstand wird eine Geometrische reihe aufaddiert.
Dann ergibt sich Theoretisch aus einem Konstant konischen Blank (sind heute leider nicht mehr alle, aber bei den meisten passts noch) eine Ideale Beringung. Das Folgt aus dem unter biegung konstant ansteigenden Bogenradius von der Spitze zum handteil gesehen.
Frage ist nur, welche geometrische reihe wird aufaddiert. das hängt mit der Steigung des Rutenkonus zusammen.

Alles Klar? vermutlich nicht, das verstehen nur Mathematiker.

Praktisch: Frankys Tabelle benutzt eine recht einfache geometrische Reihe mit linearer steigerung.

Der abstand zum Vorgängerring beträgt ca. 15,56 am ersten Ring. aufaddiert wird immer ca. + (4,44 x (ringnr-1))
1. Ring also 15,56 + 4,44 x (1-1) = 15,56
2. Ring 15,56 + 4,44 x (2-1) =  20
3. Ring 15,56 + 4,44 x (3-1) = 24,44
4.  =  28,88
5. = 33,32
6. =37,76

Im Weckesser- sonderheft steht bezgl. einer 2,75m rute und 6+1 beringung 
15
35 (+20)
60 (+25)
90 (+30)
125 (+35)
165 (+40)

Diese steigerung ist noch einfacher zu rechnen: 15 + (5 x (ringnr-1))

woher kriegt man jetzt diese werte? 
also, für eine Stationärrollenspinnrute mit nicht übermässig vielen Ringen startet man etwa zwischen 13 und 16 cm (11 - 17cm maximal).
Die Steigerungskonstante hängt leider vom Blank ab, je nachdem, wie stark der Konus ist und von der Ringanzahl. zwischen 4 und 5 ist wie aufgeführt o.k., mehr kann ich mangels grösserer Erfahrung auch nicht sagen. (Fliegenrute hat naturgemäss weit weniger hier, da sehr durchgehende Aktion -> langsameres Ansteigen, und viele ringe)
Der unterste Ring sollte bei einer Stationärspinnrute ca 60-65cm vom Rollenhalter entfernt sitzen (max.werte wohl  55-75cm)

Mit ein bissel Rumprobieren und ner Exceltabelle, wie bei dem Fliegenrutenlink kriegt man da dann auch ne Passende Konstante und nen startwert hin. Beachten muss man dabei aber die Exakte Rutenlänge, und die genaue Wunschplatzierung des Rollenhalters. (Die braucht man an ner Fliegenrute nätürlich nicht, der sitzt immer am Ende.)

Damit kann man dann die Ringe mal Probebefestigen und das ganze mal Probebiegen mit Schnur. wenn dann noch irgendwo was nicht so ganz passt, z.B. wegen extrem Progressiver Aktion oder gar 2 unterschiedlichen Aktionstypen (Feederrute), kann mans problemlos korrigieren.

Falls die Rutenteilung nun blöderweise exakt auf nem Ringabstand sitzt, und dass nicht mit werteanpassen hinkommt, dann sollte man sich überlegen, ob man der Rute nicht ne andere Ringanzahl spendiert.

Noch besser kann mans eigentlich nur rauskriegen, wenn man bei einer perfekten bereits gebauten mit demselben Blank die Ringabstände einfach abkupfert.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

